# best wishes 08



## tat2hunter (Jun 21, 2007)

just wishing everyone the best of luck as we venture off into the 2008 deer season! :beer:


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

And DRIVE SAFE!!! Crazy weather now. I know I got a ways to travel tomorrow and plan on doing so at a leasurely pace.

And for God's sake, be sure of your targets! We don't need any accidents this year...

Let's be safe and have an awesome deer season :beer:


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

.
Same here. Have fun and be safe.

Good luck.

.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Good luck to all!

Please respect the resource, follow the laws and most of all respect us pheasant hunters and be very careful shooting at the deer we chase up.


----------

